# Does AC return in residential home need to be insulated?



## MikeBigelow2428 (Jul 11, 2021)

I have been told that my 2.5 ton home AC would probably benefit from having more return. I have an 1864 SqFt home with 11 rooms total and 3 of those rooms on has a 12 x 12 return, main return is a 16 x 16. three three rooms are a part of an addition that was put on prior to me purchasing the home. the 12 x 12 is fed with an insulated 8in flex to the main return, where the main return is not insulated at all. I am looking to increase the size of the return lead to the bedroom. but want to make sure if it needs to be insulated or not.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site, DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

